

Reddit has been hacked - Hrundi

It appears someone is able to change the custom CSS at will for multiple subreddits. He also claims he has access to all reddit accounts and he&#x27;s selling the 0-day for BTC.<p>Gaming, AdviceAnimals, fffffuuuu and iama are affected.<p>For example, try accessing http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;gaming and you&#x27;ll see a black screen with the words &quot;Half Life 3 confirmed&quot;. Nearly gave me a heart attack.<p>Code for the full-screen overlay:
&lt;form action=&quot;#&quot; class=&quot;usertext&quot; onsubmit=&quot;return post_form(this, &#x27;editusertext&#x27;)&quot; id=&quot;form-t5_2qh03d4n&quot;&gt;&lt;input type=&quot;hidden&quot; name=&quot;thing_id&quot; value=&quot;t5_2qh03&quot;&gt;&lt;div class=&quot;usertext-body&quot;&gt;&lt;div class=&quot;md&quot;&gt;&lt;p&gt;&lt;a href=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;officialnea&quot;&gt;Half Life 3 confirmed.&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;&lt;&#x2F;p&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;div&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;div&gt;&lt;&#x2F;form&gt;<p>Disabling custom CSS styles in your user settings will do nothing to prevent it.<p>EDIT: This has been posted by alienth a few days ago:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;modnews&#x2F;comments&#x2F;205tik&#x2F;mods_are_being_targeted_for_account_breakins_part&#x2F;
======
jay_m
Twitter of person/group claiming the hack:
[https://twitter.com/OfficialNEA](https://twitter.com/OfficialNEA)

------
mcintyre1994
Access to all Reddit accounts sounds like a huge bluff, they're selling the
0-day for 1BTC according to their Twitter..

------
valleyman
They all look fine to me

